
A look at Hans Zimmer's studio - r11t
http://www.stuckincustoms.com/2010/01/29/the-secret-lair-of-hans-zimmer-from-where-he-inspires-the-world/
======
josh33
What is that technology in the wall in the last picture?

~~~
route66
Looks like a more or less complete setup of a Moog Modular Synth ...

